# First timer as of last night



## Chess (Oct 12, 2015)

How do I tell if they gave me a rating I've been searching and can't find crap.

TIA


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

You won't know what each individual rated you, but if you log into your Uber account in a browser, not the app, you can see what your rating is for the day, week, month or up to the last 500 rides.


----------



## Chess (Oct 12, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> You won't know what each individual rated you, but if you log into your Uber account in a browser, not the app, you can see what your rating is for the day, week, month or up to the last 500 rides.


Much appreciate sir

I was doing more research and saw no way you can see if they even rated you which sucks


----------



## Chess (Oct 12, 2015)

Does it hurt you when you accept then cancel3 minutes later I noticed it's a bad part of town screw that lol


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Chess said:


> Does it hurt you when you accept then cancel3 minutes later I noticed it's a bad part of town screw that lol


The pax cannot rate your, nor you them for a cancelled trip. It doesn't matter if you cancel or they cancel.


----------



## Chess (Oct 12, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> The pax cannot rate your, nor you them for a cancelled trip. It doesn't matter if you cancel or they cancel.


It's odd the app says 5.0 I log in and have 4.5. Odd I wonder who screwed me LOL


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Chess said:


> It's odd the app says 5.0 I log in and have 4.5. Odd I wonder who screwed me LOL


Don't think about or pay attention to the ratings. I've found after quite a few trips I stay in the high 4.8x area.

I do this partly as amusement and partly as a forced savings program - all the money goes into a savings account or to pay down a bit of credit card debt I have. I make about 3x my uber net at my day job.

Run you numbers, find the thread on here that goes over tracking expenses and read it.


----------



## Chess (Oct 12, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> Don't think about or pay attention to the ratings. I've found after quite a few trips I stay in the high 4.8x area.
> 
> I do this partly as amusement and partly as a forced savings program - all the money goes into a savings account or to pay down a bit of credit card debt I have. I make about 3x my uber net at my day job.
> 
> Run you numbers, find the thread on here that goes over tracking expenses and read it.


Will do sir good looking out !!


----------



## xUberEmployee (Sep 29, 2015)

Chess said:


> Will do sir good looking out !!


Ratings in the beginning don't really mean much. If you do 10 trips, 9 with a 5 and 1 with a 1, that'll drop you to a 4.6 off the bat but it's not very indicative of how well you perform. Which is also why Uber doesn't look at ratings for deactivations purposes until drivers have completed X # of trips. That min. X # of trips will depend on your market, so you can try emailing a rep and find out.

Good luck!


----------



## Chess (Oct 12, 2015)

Yea I have 11 trips and 4.33 not sure how or why....if someone gave me a crappy rating while providing great service it's something I want to know to avoid them in the future !!


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Chess said:


> Yea I have 11 trips and 4.33 not sure how or why....if someone gave me a crappy rating while providing great service it's something I want to know to avoid them in the future !!


You really need to focus on your ratings, Only 5 star ratings bring it up on a 4-5 scale unfortunately. Open the door when you can for Pax, Keep a clean looking and smelling car, Always ask how they're today and if they want music or not, and know when to talk and not to talk (always agree with them).


----------

